# 2008 Nissan Trailer Hitch Wiring



## bergw (Jun 13, 2009)

I have been working on this for awhile and am confused. I have a 2008 Frontier. I do not believe it has the tow package, at least it does not have the built in trailer hitch. It has a wired T Connector attached to the frame in the back on the drivers side. I bought a T Connector with a 4 Pin plug and hooked it up. My tail lights do not work, but my brake lights and signal lights do work on the boat I am trying to tow.

Do I need to install relays? Do I need to install a Modulite (spelling?)? Will a tail light conversion type 4 pin plug fix my problem?


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

You need relays and depending on if your are an Auto or Man will dictate how many and which relays will be needed. They will go behind and up inside the passenger side kick panel. There are also some relays under the rear of the bed on the driver's side, if they are not already there. Very easy to do yourself.

Now probably not what you want to hear, but if nothing purchased and or being used is OEM you will most likely have lighting issues. I suggest calling local Nissan dealers and searching internet Nissan dealers for the best price, but get the 7-pin RV kit and use a 4-pin converter (for hitch receiver, not bumper towing) since you can't get a 4 to 7-pin converter (just in case).

Also, if you go off road you may want to consider a bumper relocation modification for the connector if you are using the factory hitch. The mounting plate for the factory hitch connector hangs low and is easily broken off. 

Let me know if you need more information. Z


----------



## bergw (Jun 13, 2009)

You are correct, I didn't want to hear that. I barely know what a relay is much less be sure it gets installed correctly or how to disassemble the kick panel.

I could go to Nissan and have them do it. I heard it might be $300 which seems like a lot.

I wonder if you think this might work:

Upgraded Circuit Protected Modulite with 4 Pole Harness and Hardwire Kit - Includes Testers 119176KIT : Trailer hitch bike rack and trailer hitches - etrailer.com

It basically connects to the existing wiring (to get the signal) with scotch locks and provides power directly from the battery to the trailer lights. Etrailer has a video on it and calls it a "work-around", avoiding the need to use the more expensive OEM equipment and relay method. 

It looks pretty straight forward to me and claims to not overload or otherwise affect the trucks current electrical system. Would I be playing with fire trying this?


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

I do not know if that will work, nor do I know if it is safe. What I do know is there are more than just a few people who have tried to go with aftermarket kits to save some money and ended up spending more since it didn't work the first time. Most, if not all, had a similar issue to what you described. Since this truck is now about four years old maybe there is a cheaper kit out there that works?

Now as far as the OEM kit, it is very straight forward and easy to do yourself. I put mine in along with the receiver hitch, iPod adapter and running boards on in one evening by myself. I don't remember how much I spent on the kit, but it was much less than $300.00. I still say buy the parts and DIY. 

If you do and run into problems or have a question, just post up and I will try to help. If you decide to go aftermarket, post back with what you got and how you like it for others like you in the future. Z


----------



## MEDEL514 (Nov 24, 2005)

Just get the OEM wiring kit from Nissan. It should only be like $70, and its easy to install. It comes with the 7-pin connector for the rear, and the relay harness that gets tucked under a panel near the passenger seat. Instruction manual included is very easy to use. Save yourself the trouble, get the kit, and install it in 15 minutes.


----------

